# Tempestade Eunice



## frederico (20 Fev 2022 às 03:38)

Vivo no Reino Unido mais especificamente no condado de Norfolk. Ontem a região foi fustigada pela tempestade Eunice, com rajadas como nunca vira por aqui, isto apesar de já ter assistido a algumas tempestades atlânticas desde que aqui estou. Como não levei o telemóvel quando saí de casa nesse dia não tenho fotos. Devo dizer-vos que quando ia para o autocarro andava, andava, mas tinha momentos em que quase não saía do sítio com a força do vento! Contudo não estava frio. Hoje sim, a temperatura desceu, e a chuva que caíu boa parte da tarde era fria. 

Há muitos estragos por aqui. A cobertura do O2 Arena em Londres foi à vida. Caiu a torre de uma igreja, caíram árvores e lamentavelmente houve vítimas. 

Acredito que algo assim teria feio danos bem piores em Portugal tendo em conta a enorme quantidade de casas em cima da costa. Penso por exemplo nas ilhas da Ria Formosa. Um avião da TAP não conseguiu aterrar em Heathrow com a força do vento (segundo vídeo).



Outros países foram afectados, como a Holanda.


Pela primeira vez houve aviso vermelho em Londres!


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2022 às 15:40)

Hoje, tempestade Franklin.

Temperaturas amenas, 12 ou 13 graus, chuva e vento, mas nada comparável à Eunice.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2022 às 23:04)

De facto depois de um bloqueio provavelmente histórico em AA no UK, três tempestades de seguida era uma das possíveis consequências. Contudo, nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra


----------



## frederico (21 Fev 2022 às 02:04)

É brutal a ventania que está lá fora. Esta noite e amanhã de manhã teremos aqui a pior parte da tempestade em termos de velocidade do vento.


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2022 às 08:57)

Aqui na Bélgica fez também muito muito vento. Vi várias arvores no chao e as rajadas atingiram acima dos 130. O mastro para medir a neve na webcam do instituto de meteorologia de Bruxelas caiu com a forca do vento! Nunca tal tinha visto.


----------

